# Logo 8 Ausschaltverzögerung



## TK100 (18 Oktober 2021)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich mit der Logo eine Ausschaltverzögerung von 200h hinbekomme?
Leider ist das Eingabefeld nur 2 stellen groß. ##,##h also kann ich nur 99,99h eingeben.


----------



## hucki (18 Oktober 2021)

Z.B. einen Impulsgeber auf 1h gefolgt von einem Zähler.
Die Auswahl der Verzögerung wäre dann im Zähler in vollen Stunden.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Oktober 2021)

TK100 schrieb:


> Leider ist das Eingabefeld nur 2 stellen groß. ##,##h also kann ich nur 99,99h eingeben.


Ist das eine selbstgebastelte Ausschaltverzögerung oder die LOGO-Standardfunktion? Bei der kann man nicht 99,99h eingeben, sondern nur 99:59h 🤔

Du könntest 2 Ausschaltverzögerungen hintereinanderschalten, da kommst Du bis auf knapp 200 Stunden.

Oder erzeuge mit einem Impulsgeber einen Takt und zähle die Takte, z.B. mit Minutentakt und Vorgabe-Zeitdauer in Minuten kannst Du bis über 16666 Stunden einstellen.

Harald


----------



## TK100 (19 Oktober 2021)

Alles klar Danke. Ich werde das mit dem Zähler im Minutentakt mal testen. 
Ich habe ein TDE Display wo man die Zeit einstellen kann.
Bisher hab ich die Standard Ausschaltverzögerung 99,59 max wert benutzt ist richtig.


----------



## TK100 (19 Oktober 2021)

habs jetzt so gelöst. Es funktioniert! Mit der TDE Taste F1 schalte ich einen Motor Dauer Ein und Aus. Mit der Taste F2 starte ich den Timer hier jetzt 100min danach schaltet er aus.
Was mich am TDE Display noch stört ist die Stellen Anzahl. Die Funktionsblöcke sind mir einfach zu groß. Deswegen auch die lücken zwischen T= bis zur 100 usw. Kann man dienicht irgendwie verkleinern? Dann könnte ich auch mehr Text dazu schreiben. U= ist übrigens die Motordrehzahl.


----------



## TK100 (19 Oktober 2021)

hier sieht man nochmal was ich meine. Die Zustandsanzeige für Aus Ein ist 8 Zeichen lang ich brauch aber nur 3 das muss doch irgend wo einzustellen sein??


----------



## TK100 (19 Oktober 2021)




----------



## hucki (19 Oktober 2021)

TK100 schrieb:


> Die Zustandsanzeige für Aus Ein ist 8 Zeichen lang ich brauch aber nur 3 das muss doch irgend wo einzustellen sein??


Nope!
Geht nicht anders.

Aber Du kannst z.B. das führende "F1: " bzw. "F2: " mit in die Zustandsanzeige sowohl bei Ein als auch bei AUS mit hinein nehmen.
Dann verlierst Du nicht so viel Platz:


----------



## TK100 (19 Oktober 2021)

Ah Danke das ist eine gute Idee das mache ich.
Ich muss das ganze für 2 Mischer Motoren machen dann sind die 3 Zeilen unten auch weg. Diese schalte ich dann mit F3 und F4.


----------



## hucki (19 Oktober 2021)

TK100 schrieb:


> *
> 
> *



So bekommst Du das aber noch nicht in die LOGO, auch wenn es sich simulieren lässt.

Alle Blöcke müssen durch einen anderen Block und letztendlich durch einen Ausgang oder Merker abgeschlossen werden.
Digitale Blöcke können zusätzlich noch durch offene Klemmen abgeschlossen werden.

Beim obigen Bild verhindern also die unabgeschlossenen Blöcke B030 und B033 einen Upload zur LOGO.


----------



## TK100 (19 Oktober 2021)

Ah ja das hab ich mir schon gedacht werde da einfach offene Klemmen anschließen.
Display sieht dann etwa so aus!!!




ich denke das kann man so machen ist halt ein billig Display. Ich wollte halt nur für 2 Motoren ein und Aus nicht unbedingt eine richtige SPS plus Panel holen.


----------



## hucki (19 Oktober 2021)

TK100 schrieb:


> Ah ja das hab ich mir schon gedacht werde da einfach offene Klemmen anschließen.


Wieder nope!
Sind "analoge" Ausgänge, die kann man nicht direkt mit offenen Klemmen verbinden.

Also entweder Analogmerker oder beide Ausgänge z.B. an einen Dummy-Analogkomparator und dessen digitalen Ausgang mit 'ner offenen Klemme abschließen.
Da bei der 8er LOGO die Merker keine Mangelware mehr sind, würde ich diese auch einsetzen.
(Letztere Lösung war vor allem für die 5er und 6er LOGO angesagt.)


----------



## TK100 (19 Oktober 2021)

Ja stimmt ich nehme Analoge Merker. Ist schon ein ganz schönes gefummel mit der Logo Soft. Wenn ich noch mehr Zeit dafür aufwende hätte ich auch eine S71200 plus Touch Panel kaufen können. Naja das ganze wird wohl eine Serien Produktion


----------



## TK100 (19 Oktober 2021)

hier mal mein Projekt! Muss halt den 2. Motor noch einfügen. Das ganze kann man sicher auch noch etwas aufräumen.


----------



## hucki (20 Oktober 2021)

TK100 schrieb:


> hier mal mein Projekt...





hucki schrieb:


> ... durch einen Ausgang oder Merker abgeschlossen werden.


Eins von beiden reicht.
Beides nacheinander ist zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Heinileini (20 Oktober 2021)

Habe auch mal gebastelt.
Heruntergezählt werden die RestMinuten und können direkt so angezeigt werden.
Verbleibendendes Problemchen: nach dem Einschalten wird als RestZeit die NachlaufZeit - 1 angezeigt, obwohl der Motor gar nicht läuft.
Das Ausrechnen der RestZeit per ArithmetikBlock finde ich unschön, da der WerteBereich des Zählers von 32767..999999 zum Überlauf führt.


Nach dem Herunterladen von 'AusschaltVerzögerung16666h.lsc.pdf' einfach '.pdf' entfernen!


----------



## TK100 (21 Oktober 2021)

Hallo das mit dem Zähler runter zählen ist wirklich besser so. Vielen Dank
Hab es noch etwas verfeinert kannst du dir ja mal anschauen!


----------



## Heinileini (21 Oktober 2021)

TK100 schrieb:


> Hab es noch etwas verfeinert kannst du dir ja mal anschauen!


Ich glaube, jetzt habe ich endlich verstanden, was Du mit Ausschaltverzögerung meinst bzw. beabsichtigst.
Der Eingang dient lediglich zum Einschalten und der Ausgang soll nach der vorgegebenen Zeit automatisch wieder ausgeschaltet werden.
Eine Art "TreppenLichtSchalter" also, bei dem aber ein Tastendruck während laufender Zeit, nicht nachtriggert, sondern sofort ausschaltet.


----------



## TK100 (21 Oktober 2021)

Ja genau sonst hat man ja keine Möglichkeit den Motor von Hand wieder auszuschalten wenn man den Timer aktiviert hat.


----------



## hucki (21 Oktober 2021)

TK100 schrieb:


> Hab es noch etwas verfeinert ...


Da geht noch 'n bißchen was:


----------



## TK100 (21 Oktober 2021)

Das ist jetzt wirklich Perfekt. Vielen Dank
Immer wieder verblüffend wie man solche Sachen noch vereinfachen kann.


----------



## TK100 (21 Oktober 2021)

Eine Frage Habe ich dennoch. Weshalb habt ihr beide 2X20sec eingesetzt im Impulsgeber? 
Müsste es nicht 2X30sec sein? Sonst fehlt doch jedes mal 1 sec.


----------



## TK100 (21 Oktober 2021)

Ah ich habs TH=59sec und TL=1sec


----------



## Heinileini (21 Oktober 2021)

TK100 schrieb:


> Eine Frage Habe ich dennoch. Weshalb habt ihr beide 2X20sec eingesetzt im Impulsgeber?
> Müsste es nicht 2X30sec sein? Sonst fehlt doch jedes mal 1 sec.


2x29 s hatte ich geschrieben, da ich die "nullte" Sekunde mitgezählt hatte - sorry! 

Oder war ich etwa in Gedanken all zu sehr auf EnergieSparen fixiert?


----------



## hucki (21 Oktober 2021)

TK100 schrieb:


> Weshalb habt ihr beide 2X20sec eingesetzt im Impulsgeber?





Heinileini schrieb:


> 2x29 s hatte ich geschrieben, da ich die "nullte" Sekunde mitgezählt hatte.


Und ich war faul und hab's von Deiner Vorlage unverändert kopiert.



TK100 schrieb:


> Ah ich habs TH=59sec und TL=1sec


Kommt halt drauf an, ab wann der Zähler 1 Minute weniger Restzeit anzeigen soll.
Bei 30/30 wär's in der Mitte der Minute, was mir persönlich am meisten zusagt.


----------



## TK100 (21 Oktober 2021)

Nein das stimmt nicht ganz der Zähler zählt ja erst nach dem Signalwechsel High nach Low


----------



## hucki (21 Oktober 2021)

TK100 schrieb:


> Nein das stimmt nicht ganz der Zähler zählt ja erst nach dem Signalwechsel High nach Low


Ja, stimmt. Der Impulsgeber wurde ja ebenfalls invertiert.

Mit dieser Invertierung spielt es also keine Rolle, mit welchen Zeiten man auf die Minute kommt.
Es wird immer nach Ablauf beider Zeiten gezählt.
Nur ohne die Invertierung am Impulsgeber gilt das von mir geschilderte Verhalten.


----------



## Heinileini (21 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Nur ohne die Invertierung am Impulsgeber gilt das von mir geschilderte Verhalten.


Leider nur mit entsprechender Verkürzung der GesamtDauer! 
Aber wen juckt das schon, wenn an den 200 h z.B. eine halbe Minute fehlt.
Die 2 s pro Minute, die ich geschlabbert hatte, hauen bei 200 h mit beachtlichen 6,67 h rein.


----------



## hucki (21 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> hucki schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur ohne die Invertierung am Impulsgeber gilt das von mir geschilderte Verhalten.
> ...


Also auch Quark, was ich da erzählt habe...
🥴😵‍😩

🤭


----------



## mega_ohm (24 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Forum,
ich hätte auch einen Vorschlag.

Es ist nichts Neues ... eher "Ergebnis- Kosmetik".

Mich würde aber auch interessieren, ob die beiden Analog-Eingänge (Rpm)  irgendwelche Sensorik darstellen - oder ob diese "Roller"- Geschwindigkeit
über ein Poti eingestellt wird.

Ich habe, weil ich hier irgendwo "Mischer" gelesen habe, dass mal im Prog als "Mixer" benannt.
Roller ... und alles  mit Roll* ist für mich z.B. ein Rollgang oder irgendwas mit Rollen.


Mfg
mega_ohm


----------

